# Mixed breed identity help



## bindiboi (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi! We have a puppy about 8 months old now. When we got her we were told she was a Pomeranian. Well, we know she isn't pure Pom, which is perfectly fine to us we love no matter what she is. But we have been trying to figure out what exactly she is. We still believe she is part Pom, but the rest is a mystery. I have a few ideas like Papillon or even Sheltie. We believe she is about as big as she is going to get as she has been this size for awhile. It was once suggested, when she was still quite small by a friend that she might be part Chiuahua, but we are pretty confident she is not. She does seem to have oddly long legs if that is any help.

Here are a few pics of her.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sheltie x chihuahua? Maybe... that'd be my guess. She could be part pom, but I honestly see chihuahua more. I definitely don't see any papillon. Whatever she is, she's cute!


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I would have to say from the looks of her size that she is at least of not all SnugleBug.

Forgot to add that this is a very rear and sought after type of dog. It can not be really bred for you either get it or you do not.

Heidi


----------



## Nagem (Feb 6, 2007)

I may be totally off, but I see a little American Cocker Spaniel through the eyes and the muzzle. But the feet look much too small for a cocker cross, so maybe not. 
The last picture does make it look like there's a little papillon in there, but that could just be from the length of the hair around her face. It is hard to determine with mutts because the same crosses can yield incredibly different results. Variation from puppy to puppy within the same litter can be substantial.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The feet really don't look spaniel to me, which is part of why I didn't say papillon. Spaniels tend to grow very hairy feet, unless of course you've trimmed hers. One way to help would be to see how the coat comes in. It reminds me of my sheltie puppy when she was little. Also the ears remind me of my baby when she was a pup. 

For comparison, here's my papillon at about her age:











I still say sheltie with something smaller/shorter snouted and more petite. Do you have a side view of her standing?


----------



## DogCrazy (Feb 28, 2007)

By the look of the tail she could be part spaniel and part chihuaua. She gorgeous.!


----------



## bindiboi (Mar 5, 2007)

*couple more pics*

Sorry for taking so long to get back. I know it was mentioned that many times siblings of the same little can look VERY different from each other but her sister looked almost pure Pom, then again if you look at a picture of Nika when we first got her she looked mostly Pom. If she were part Spaniel would she not be a bit bigger? Yeah, the reason we thought she may be part Pappillon was solely from her face. One thing that does not show in the earlier pics is that her tail does curl up like a Pom. That may help with the identification. 
Here are a couple more pics. She is hard to get to hold still. I managed to get a side pic of her but it is a little blurry because she was fidgity. I am going to get a few more taken once my camera charges up. The blurry one is new the others are shortly after we first got her. The early ones may not help a whole lot in identifying her but they are just too cute to keep to myself. lol


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Sooo cute. I was going to say part papillon from the first pictures. Now I see the side view above and her tail looks just like my paps tail.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Cute pom face in the puppy pictures! But there's definitely something in there that makes those long legs and body. It's still a little hard to tell because the coat isn't quite mature yet. Some breeds take up to 2 years for a full coat.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Aww what a cutie! And such a difference from the younger pics to the newer ones! If I was looking at only the younger ones I'd have guessed chow/sheperd or something along those lines. I could see maybe Sheltie and something else....


----------



## Trisa (Mar 10, 2007)

Whatever she is she is very cute!
And so is that little girl in that one picture!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

She probably is Sheltie and pom. Shes got the face, ears and body of a sheltie, with a curlie tail and color of a pom.


----------



## wagsnkisses (Mar 15, 2007)

*She looks like mine*

I have (well, she came with my husband) a small dog that is built and looks very similar to your little girl. My husband could only deffinately tell me she had sheltie in her. He also said Beagle and Standard Collie, but he doesn't know anything about dogs, so I don't take everything he has to say into consideration.
Little "Nala" has black on her, similar to tri colored markings. They look alike in structure, though.
Therefore, I also vote for Sheltie something...


----------



## madpiano (Apr 24, 2007)

Spitz maybe ?

they come in 3 sizes, here is the mini one:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/g/germanspitzsmall.htm


----------

